# TEIN... Anything good about them?



## Hobogoku (Nov 9, 2007)

I've been looking at the TEIN coilovers and their suspension line for awhile now. I was really intrigued by the whole controlling the suspension setup from inside the car with just a push of a button. But before even considering to buy it, I thought I'd ask you guys what your experience was like with TEIN suspension and the like. To me, it doesn't really matter if you put them in a Nissan or not, I'm just trying to get a sense if they're worth it in the first place. I'm thinking about getting them for my '01 Sentra SE 2.0 (top of da line w/ preformance options) along with 18" rims.


----------



## Hobogoku (Nov 9, 2007)

*oh crap...*

SO you know that title under my name that says "Nissan Forums :newbie:"? Well yeah, that kinda describes me pretty well. After doing some reading, I just found the answer to my own question... in that case you can forget about this post... guess i should read more often!


----------

